# Downeast Maine



## rgpemt (Jun 9, 2011)

Well the weather has been great up here! We have suffered a few tornado's but the folks up here just say it was a bit windy for June...

I have been frequenting a small pond (700 acres) that is a great bass habitat. Sticking to my guns I have boated just about every single fish I have caught on a crankbait. All told, in the barely 65 degree water, I have landed 30 Bass. Smallies and LMB's both. The strikes are hard, the action is quick at times, then dies off just as fast. 

Only problem I encounter is my lack of a trolling motor (hope to have that resolved this weekend with a little moonlight EMT teaching) and the ol fella's trolling for salmon and brown trout. I try to stick to the shorelines, but feel like I'm in thier way at times as they putt putt putt putt by. 

I have to admit that I am shocked at the LMB population in this pond, but I LOVE IT! I have my beautiful honey convinced that a bobber and worm are for kids and that fishing lures is much more exciting! We have used swimbaits (up until she lost the last one in a pile of boulders), cranks, spinners, poppers, and even some rubber salamanders on a carolina rig. I am loving it! My only other pond crossed was a disaster, my motor died, I was stranded in the land of black flies and mosquitoes for hours! Had to walk out...

Boat is now fixed, and there are more ponds and lakes for me to explore! I'll keep on updating, and for all of you, if you would like to know which pond, just holler...I owe you all for all your help in my rebuild!


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2011)

I love fishing up in Maine. Heading up to princeton next month for some smallie action.


----------



## rgpemt (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah Meddybemps aye! Great place!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the report 65* water - WOW our water here in SE Pa is already close to 80* in the lakes


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 10, 2011)

rgpemt said:


> My only other pond crossed was a disaster, my motor died, I was stranded in the land of black flies and mosquitoes for hours! Had to walk out...


That is why I always have at least 1 paddle in the boat. There is nothing like fishing the back of a lake and your battery dies


----------

